# My first spawn!



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

:fun: 

On my third try I got eggs and this morning they began hatching.

Yay for me!

My couple: Napoleon and Satine

What do you think the babies will look like when adulthood is reached?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats! And good luck on future spawns!


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank yeh both!

I really hope I get surviving fry.. I know not all of them will make it, but....

Their parents are such neat colours, the odd combo could be really attractive.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you'll will get a bunch of reds/ bad cambodians unless the female is non-red because the male is a very pale yellow. The yellow is recessive and produces red unless is gets the non-red (yellow) gene from both parents. congrats on your spawn.


RC


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Whats a "bad cambodian"?

The fry seem to be angering daddy now.. Some of them seem to be trying to free swim..

Its hard to watch them though... Because one will fall from the nest then start squirming to get back up when he's half way to the floor, then he doesnt have the strength to make it... They just stop moving and drift slowly to the ground.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

a bad cambodian is a fish that has a lot of red color on the body instead of a nice clean light colored body, but not enought red to be a good "red".


RC


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know their backgrounds unfortunatly.

The fry are doing well though.

1 week old and my goodness they're fast swimmers.

Too bad it will be about a month before I get an idea of what they'll look like.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Depends on how fast they grow, it might take longer than a month to find out what they look like.. I had a spawn of about 150-200 about 2 motnhs ago and most died, ended up with 2 surviving ones and still after 6 weeks I couldn't really see what they looked like. I ended up putting one into a shot glass coz it magnified it slightly and I cld see his little pectril fins that keep him afloat. Unfortunitly they all died. I had major food drama's. Couldn't get BBS to hatch and stay alive. My poor lil fry died of starvation . I've been lokking for styrofoam cups to try agian. I have 5 adult males and an adult female so i've got a few nice combinations available. But I have my Female in with one of my males at the moment, hoping they'd look like they wanna spawn, but they aren't interested in each other, which upsets me coz I really wanted to breed him. He's a beautiful veil tail purplly/red in colour. Anyway, i'll keep you all posted if i manage another spawn. Good with yours, remember to keep them well fed and a good supply of BBS (or whatever u'r feeding them ) And seperate them at about 3 weeks. I forgot to do that and Half were killled by fighting.


----------



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh, wow.. I'm sorry about your last spawn.

That's why I have homemade egg yolk food cubes in the freezer available for thawing just in case something goes wrong, then I have 3 thriving cultures of MW (the easiest fry food ever!) and a pound of BBS eggs with 90% hatch rate.

I suggest you get a few cultures of Microworms (MW) started just incase you have problems with BBS.

I'm a newbie at this though, so it's my novice opinion. 

Good luck in your future spawns.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

anasfire23 @ Wed Apr 13 said:


> Depends on how fast they grow, it might take longer than a month to find out what they look like.. I had a spawn of about 1050-200 about 2 motnhs ago and most died, ended up with 2 surviving ones and still after 6 weeks I couldn't really see what they looked like. I ended up putting one into a shot glass coz it magnified it slightly and I cld see his little pectril fins that keep him afloat. Unfortunitly they all died. I had major food drama's. Couldn't get BBS to hatch and stay alive. My poor lil fry died of starvation . I've been lokking for styrofoam cups to try agian. I have 5 adult males and an adult female so i've got a few nice combinations available. But I have my Female in with one of my males at the moment, hoping they'd look like they wanna spawn, but they aren't interested in each other, which upsets me coz I really wanted to breed him. He's a beautiful veil tail purplly/red in colour. Anyway, i'll keep you all posted if i manage another spawn. Good with yours, remember to keep them well fed and a good supply of BBS (or whatever u'r feeding them ) And seperate them at about 3 weeks. I forgot to do that and Half were killled by fighting.


you don't have to seperate them when they are 3 weeks old. i think you mean 3 months? it really depend on the spawn. some get aggress when they are 1.5 months old while some is 3 months. clean water, space and good food is the key.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt know where to get MW culture from or what to do with it. I've got BBs at the moment that i'm using for breeding and egg collection coz i'm running outta eggs and can't really afford to buy anymore. I tried to feed with egg yolk but i found it fouled up the water sooooo fast and having 200 tiny little fry to move outta the water to change it every 2 days (sometimes i was doing it everyday) drove me bonkers. But I hope yours go well and we get to see some pictures of them when they are a little bigger. I'm trying to find myself some nice HM's but they just don't seem to sell them commercially at pet stores here. Sad. Anyhoo, i'm off.

Laterz all


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

try aquabid.com import betta from thailand


----------

